# Weight training diary



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

We have been researching and wondering for a long time how and when to start working Balto and Jenna.
Its all stemmed from Jennas urge to pull and Baltos sheer strength and we though instead of moaning about it utilise 

So after hours of research we have decided on weight pulling, it requires speed and strength 

So Im going to write a diary on here if people dont mind letting you all know how they are getting on 

so.....

Day 1

We pinched a small pallet from my work and got all the ropes etc for the harnesses and drove to huge field by us. 
My OH has some weights we were going to add on as they got used to pulling the pallet.
So first up once jenna who took to it like a duck to water!
she does the wee little jump start like a "real" sled dog!
OH walks with her as I walk away from her encouraging her to come to me, que me dancing like a loony 
So after a while added some weights and she was brilliant 

Balto on the Other hand looks stunning all rigged up in the gear, he should be used for the adverts  
anyway he woud only pull if we did the all run off shouting bye method so he would cry and run or if he thought that it was home time!!

All in all it was brill and we all enjoyed it!

Tonight they have got a tyre each to pull to my parents people are going to be pointing look at those cruel people call the RSPCA! lol

and i know pictures are a must tonight! I forgot the camera Saturday! ooppps 

If you made it this far thanks 


xxxx


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

How old are they? What type of harness are you using?


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Balto is 14 months and Jenna is 12 months and we use the proper weight pulling harnesses lol can not remember the site but just for pets sell a similar design  il have to get some pics,
You thinking for sammy?  

Xx


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Balto-x said:


> Balto is 14 months and Jenna is 12 months and we use the proper weight pulling harnesses lol can not remember the site but just for pets sell a similar design  il have to get some pics,
> You thinking for sammy?
> 
> Xx


Just seen this reply today lol

Yeh want to do just a little with Sam, nothing too heavy, couple of kg here and there. Want him to be abit more defined as he is getting a pot belly lol. See imo being onlead in the park mostly has meant he doesnt get worked enough and doesnt get enough exercise. Would love for him to enjoy something other than wrestling with me lol.


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Where are the pictures?! Lol


----------

